# hook up surround sound to desktop



## dellxps420

i have Sony surround sound system not being used and i need some speakers for my pc is it possible ?


----------



## lincsman

Yes, just use an RCA (the white and red) connectors to a headphone adapter, usually you can just buy a cord that is like that (RCA to 3.5mm headphone jack). Then just connect your PC to one of the inputs on your stereo system. That is how I have my computer set-up. Here is a link to a pic of the cable I'm talking about:
http://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=...page=1&ndsp=45&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0&tx=66&ty=70


----------



## dellxps420

lincsman said:


> Yes, just use an RCA (the white and red) connectors to a headphone adapter, usually you can just buy a cord that is like that (RCA to 3.5mm headphone jack). Then just connect your PC to one of the inputs on your stereo system. That is how I have my computer set-up. Here is a link to a pic of the cable I'm talking about:
> http://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=...page=1&ndsp=45&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0&tx=66&ty=70



got any videos on how to do it as my surround system have around 7 speakers and the bass box can i do it with out that wire ?


----------



## kdfresh09

does your motherboard have spdif or digital out on it?  if so then run a single rca from that ( coax digital) to your reciever (assuming it has a digital input) and you should get the dolby digital surround to your speakers.  if you dont have this input and output then your stuck either with stereo, or upgrade to a dedicated sound card


----------

